# Problem mit dem Corsair HX750



## Amlug_celebren (10. September 2009)

Habe gerade ein Thread woanders aufemacht, bevor ich dashier gesehen habe, und werde das jetzt hier einfach mal verlinken, da ich gerne die Meinung von Corsair dazu hören würde...

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...corsair-hx750-macht-probleme.html#post1102022

*Gibt es denn irgendwo in München eine Supportstelle von Corsair, wo ich das Netzteil möglichst schnell umtauschen/testen lassen kann?*


----------



## Bluebeard (10. September 2009)

Du kannst das Netzteil eventuell bei Deinem Händler checken lassen. Corsair bietet solch einen Service leider nicht an.

Sicher, dass alle Anschlüsse - auch der 8pol EPS Anschluss richtig gesteckt sind?

Mehr Informationen zum System wären hilfreich...

Mit dem alten Netzteil - das muss man zum testen ja nicht komplett einbauen - läuft es?


----------



## Amlug_celebren (10. September 2009)

Es läuft mit dem alten Netzteil, allerdings muss ich das alte Netzteil bei meinem System leider schon wieder einbauen, da ansonsten die Kabellängen nicht reichen...

Ich habe sämtliche Anschlüsse mehrmals an-/abgesteckt, und da das Netzteil ja auch die ersten 5-10 Minuten lief, denke ich nicht das es daran lag...

Mein Händler ist ein Versandhändler, d.h. das ganze dauert wahrscheinlich wieder einige Wochen...

Die ersten anfragen an meinen Versandhändler laufen allerdings schon.


----------



## maaaaatze (10. September 2009)

Versuch das Netzteil einfach mal bei nem Kumpel obs bei ihm geht oder nicht. Dann weißt du bestimmt gleich ob es am Netzteil liegt oder vllt nur an was anderem z.B. Stecker oder sonst was.


----------



## Amlug_celebren (10. September 2009)

Netzteil wurde jetzt in 2 Rechnern getestet, läuft in keinem an...
Andere Netzteile funktionieren...


----------



## Bluebeard (10. September 2009)

Du kannst das NT selbstverständlich bei uns direkt reklamieren oder eben über den Händler (dabei solltest Du etwas an Versandkosten sparen, da es nicht nach Holland muss).

Corsair RMA-Antrag


----------

